
Ask HN: What do you use for your helpdesk? - dabeeeenster
I’m sort of amazed how expensive almost all Helpdesk software is. It’s pretty simple stuff, and I would hazard a guess that most customers use a pretty limited set of features.<p>I know there are a bazillion competitors out there, but do people think there is space in the market for a decent, simple helpdesk product that tried something different with the pricing model? Maybe based per # of tickets as opposed to # of agents. Something like that? Or just something that charged $5 per agent but gave you all the features at that price point?<p>Thanks!
======
isaac_is_goat
I've never had the job of doing research on Help Desk products, but I've used
Atlassian Service Desk as an agent, dev support, and as a customer and it was
decent experience all around. Of course, it's most useful when you're using
Jira.

~~~
farkas
Thanks for the recommendation!

We believe that JIRA Service Desk is the best for most use cases, and we're
committed to aggressive pricing.

Let me know if I can help out at all.

Scott Farquhar, CEO Atlassian

------
WhitneyLand
[https://freshdesk.com](https://freshdesk.com)

Good so far after about 6 months. Free for 1 agent.

~~~
dabeeeenster
Don't you think the pricing is kind of insane once you go past the free tier?
Also basic things like live chat are missing and cost 25 dollars per user!

~~~
WhitneyLand
Actually no I don't think it's expensive. It's a very high quality SaaS
application - easy to use, lots of useful features.

You can easily setup and maintain an open source option, for us it's not worth
it.

